# Dhea + endometrial hyperplasia



## hanjobee (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi there
I have been taking Dhea now for around 2 months (50mg/day) I havent experienced any side effects while being on this and am taking it to improve egg quality for IVF. 
I happen to be a sonographer so as you can imagine one of the perks to my job is being able to scan myself for better or worse.. Well today I scanned myself and noticed I had developed endometrial hyperplasia (cystic thickedned endometrium ) usually seen in people on HRT and is a known effect of the estrogen. 
Was wondering if anyone had experienced this ? I am putting this down to Dhea so I am going to stop it.


----------

